# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Letërsia shqiptare: probleme teorike-kritike në gjykimin e vlerave letrare

## Kosovari_78_Ca

Letërsia shqiptare: probleme teorike-kritike në gjykimin e vlerave letrare


Shkruan: Ndue Ukaj

I.
Problemet teorike dhe kritike në gjykimin e vlerave letrare, vlerësimin e letërsisë shqipe, së këndejmi ndërlidhjen, në raport të ngushtë me historinë letrare (historinë e letërsisë), në përpjekjet e studiuesve shqiptarë nuk ka shenuar ndonjë rezultat të pranueshëm tërësisht, pasi që vlerësimet e gjykimet janë bërë, shpesherë pa dije të mjaftueshme, pa kritere letrare, mbase edhe me paragjykime, parashenja këto që kanë lënë letërsinë shqiptare të fragmentuar, pastaj edhe me përplot cungime. Madje, në kuadër të studimeve shqiptare, nuk është bërë ndonjë përpjekje e mjaftueshme sistematike për të parë letërsinë shqiptare në tërësi, për të parë letërsinë në kuadër të poetikave të ndryshme, ndërkomunikimeve të natyrshme, pikëtakimeve e lidhjeve të krijuara nëpër kohë, për të nxjerrë pastaj premisa e gjykime të bazuara në një sistem estetik-letrar, nuk janë nxjerrë konstatime të qëndrueshme të mbështetura në një dije paraprake, në kritere e në një sistem parimesh teorike-estetike. Madje mungon vlerësimi të bëra në relacion me përfaqësimet estetike-letrare të shkollave të caktuara, autrëve të veçantë, apo formacionaeve letrare. Në këtë kontekst dallohet Koliqi e Çabej, Koliqi me propozimin për dy shkolla letrare (Ajo Jezuite dhe Françeskane), ndërsa Çabej me propozimin për ndarjën e letërsisë në qarqe letrare: Qarku katolik i Shqipërisë Veriore, Qarku italo - shqiptare, Qarku ortodoks i Shqipërisë Jugore dhe së fundi shkrirja e tyre në literaturën kombëtare të shek. XIX . Ndërsa në fillimvitet e 70-ta, Sabri Hamiti, duke aplikuar teorinë e kodeve të mëdha (Northep Fraji) propozon interpretimin e Letërsisë shqiptare përmes Kodeve të mëdha, të cilat i identifkon të Bibla, Kodi Oral, dhe Kodi historik, duke i kontekstuliyuar edhe në dimensionet ligjërimore. Kjo poetikë e vlerësimit të letërsisë, apo sprovë do të vazhdojë, duke u interpretuar letërsia shqipe, brenda shkollave, poetikave formacioneve letrare-estetike perëndimore. 
Ndërsa një segment tejet regresiv, që përçudnojnë letërsinë shqipe në përgjithësi, mbetet tendenca e idelogjisë soc-realiste, për ta vënë letërsinë në shërbim të vetin, kritikën letrare në shqrbim të malverzimeve të brendëshme të pushtetit dhe lojës me shkrimtarët, tendencë kjo që në një formë vetëm të restaurar bartet brenda shumë segmenteve të studimeve letrare, edhe pas rënies së këtij sistemi, në Shqipëri edhe në Kosovë e viset tjera.

II.
Një ndër problemet e para teorike, brenda varianteve të ndryshme të aktit të leximit dhe interpetimit, shqyrtimit të letërsisë shqiptare, që nuk është prekur në mënyrë sistematike, mbetetë çështja e letërsië së trashëgimisë iliro-shqiptare në gjuhën latine (apo gjuhë tjera të shkrimit), pjesë e së cilës është edhe një pjesë e konsiderueshme e letërsisë perëndimore. Në këtë kontekst, madje janë bërë edhe "padrejtësi", ngase prelat të kishës katolike, që shkruan në gjuhën latine (Niketë Dardnai, Shën Jeronimi, etj.) janë "përjashtuar" edhe pse konteksti i përgjithëshmë gjuhësor dhe kulturor, në të cilin gjuhë e shkrimit ishte latinishtja, figura këto kuliminate e civilizimit perëndimor, ndërsa psh. një pjesë e krijimtarisë së Sami Frashërit, Naim Frashërit të shkruar në gjuhët orientale, është pranuar apriori, edhe pse tashmë konteksti ishte ndryshe, gjuhët nacionale ishin në kultivim e sipër dhe lidhjet e këtyre me gjuhët orjentale nuk ishin domosdoshmëri e shkrimit letrar. Në këtë këndvështrim e konsideroj të natyrshme një përqasje, të konceptuar brenda dy komponentëve të shkrimit nacionale, që është letërsia shqipe, dhe letërisë shqiptare, që ndjek vijën trashëgimisë etno-nacionale. Letërsia shqipe ka më se pesë shekuj të gjallimit, për kundër letërsisë shqiptare( e cila këtu shenjohet si letërsi që ndjek vijën etno-nacionale, pa marrë parasysh gjuhën e shkrimit), e cila është e vjetër në traditën e kulturës dhe letërsisë perëndimore. Pra, përkundër letërsisë shqipe që ka shenjues gjuhën, si veçanti etno-nacionale, tipar dallues, ekziston edhe letërsia me elemente identifikuese etno-nacionale shkurar në gjuhën latine, e të cilën deri me sot ende nuk e kemi pranuar si trashëgimi letrare. Vështruar në një kontekst më të gjërë, letërsia shqiptare në gjuhën dhe shkrimin latin ka moshë të vjetër, duke filluar me Shën Niketin e Dardanës, dhe Shën Jeronimin, dy prelat të qytetërimit perëndimor, i pari që shkrojë himinin e parë kishtar, Te deum laudamus (Ty zot të lavdërojmë) dhe i dyti përkthyes i Biblës për Europë. Mbas kësaj, një etapë e rëndësishme për të konceptuar rrugëtimet e letërsisë shqiptare, paraqet faza pararëndëse e letërsisë në gjuhën shqipe, të cilën e njohim si latinitetit i periudhës së humanizmit, e cila funksionojë më të gjitha karakteristikat. Veçoritë poetike, në raport me poetikën e shkrimit humanist (Gjon Gazuli, Marin Beçikemi, Mikel Maruli), që zhvillohej në kuadër të lëvizjes së madhe të Humanizmit Evropain, u kultivuan edhe te këta autorë. Nga kjo fazë letrare kemi autorin e epopesë së Gjergj Kastriotit, Marin Barletin, që për letërsinë shqipe në përgjithësi, do të mbetet një paratekest i rëndësishëm e karakterstikë esetik-letrar kontinuitiv, paramodel letrar e kulturor, që do të derivohet në gjithë letërsinë e mëvonëshme shqipe, brenda zhanreve të ndrsyhme. Vetëdijësmi për këtë fenomen kultoror e letrar është domosdoshmëri, ngase si etni, kërkojmë më ngulim që rrënjet tona qytetëruese e nacionale ti gjëjmë në ilirin e lashtë, atëherë për hirë të vetëvetës, është absurde, mbase edhe qëllimkeqe që letërsinë shqipare mos të shohim në kontinuitet, a po ta shohim sipas qejfeve të komisarëve politike, mbase edhe të "historinëve të famëshëm letrarë", e shkrolsave të letërssë shqipe. Duke e shqyrtuar e interpretuar historoinë letrare shqiptare në raporte të ngushta e funksional me sistemin e vlerave të përgjithëshme dhe shenjuese civilizuese, pa paragjykime, sfodi i vlerave letrare e estetike, mbase edhe kultorore do të sforcojmë, me "rikthimin" e shumë figurave, përsonaliteteve të rëndësishme kulturore e letrare të "ekskomunikuara", të cilat janë pjesë e kuturës, letërsisë shqiptare.

III.
Letërsia shqipe gjatë gjallimit pesë shekulllor ka paramodel e paratekst të parë ka hipotekstin biblik, së këndjmi edhe diskursin biblik në të gjitha rrafshet e shkrimit letrar-esetetik, për t'u derivuar me shqiptime në rrafshin semantik, gjatë pesë shekujve të shkrimit të letërsisë shqipe, për t u transformuar nëpër gjitha periudhat letrare. Për dallim nga letërsia shqiptare (shenjues i nacionales) letërsia shqipe (këtu kuptojë si shenjues i veçantisë nacionale të shkrimit e komunikimit) është relativisht e vonshme, si e këtillë eci me një tempo të ngadalsuar, ashtu si fati i etnisë sonë. Për kundër disa dëshmive për shqipën e shkruar, libri i parë në shqip është botuar në gjysmën e shek. XVI, (më 1555), pra Mëshari i Gjon Buzukut, një tekst i cunguar, por me vlera të rëndësihme letrare e kultuorre. Si i këtillë ky tekst ka funksion doracaku, porse brnda teksteve gjejmë elemente të fuqishme të shkrimi esetik- letrar, duke i hetuar përpjekjeet e para poetike, në raport të fuqishëm e funksional me karkateristaikat e Shkrimit Shenjtë Biblik, sikundër janë parpabolat, shëmbëlltyrat, himnet, etj. pra teksti është ndërtuar duke pasur paramodel paratekstin Biblik, i cili si i këtillë do të derivohet për t'u shenjuar si model elementar në gjithë kulturën e ligjërimit dhe shrkimit letrar shqip. 
Ndërsa në shek. XVII, kemi tre autorë të rëndësishëm letrar që janë Budi, Bogdani dhe Variboba, të cilët në forma të ndryshme, në varante të ndryshme pasorojnë kodin e diskursin biblik, shtresojnë elementet bazike të kulturës e letërsisë shqiptare, duke sforcuar shkrimin me elmente të fuqishme biblike, në të gjitha nivelet. I veçantë si në poetikën e shrkimit ashtu edhe në peshën kulturore, letrare, filozofike e estetike do të mbetet Bogdani, autori i veprës së parë origjinale shqiptare, i cili duke pasur për bazë hipotekstin biblik, krijon hipërtesktin letrar Çetën e Profetëve, që në dimensionet letrare, estetike nacionale shqiptare, do të mbetet shëmbëlltyrë e përsosmërisë, triumfit të idesë nacionale, karshi hordhive barbare truke, për tu zhvilluar si paradigmë e shkrimit esetik e filozofik në letërsinë shqipe përgjithësisht. Vepra Çeta e Profetëve e Bogdanit, edhe në aspketin kompozicional e strukturor, i përgjigjet konceptit organizativ të Biblës. Libri është i ndarë në dy pjesë, ashtu siç është e ndarë edhe Bibla në Besëlidhjën e vjetër dhe Besëlidhjën e re. Megjithatë libri është origjinal në kontekstin e vet kohor dhe kulturor, që vetëm e zbaton strukturën e Biblës dhe bazohet në të (Ibrahim Rugova) së këndejmi edhe në aspektin tematikë, libri i parë del analog me Besëlidhjen e Vjetër, ndërkaq Libri i dytë del me përgjasime me beslidhjën e re, që konceptohet qysh në titull, Jeta e Jezu Krishtit, madje edhe numri i ligjëratave është i njejtë me numrin e librave biblik. Kjo vepër duke u shfaqur anologe me modelin e shkrimit biblik, është një hipertekst i tij dhe interpretim diskursiv i atij shkrimi, me shumë funksione të citatësisë, metatekstit, si njësi të shfaqjës së intertekstualitetit( Anton Berishaj). Përmes modelit diskursiv biblik, Bogdani ka dashur ta praqesë Jezu Krishtin si fenomen kulturor dhe letrar evropian. Përveç kësaj në krijimtarinë e Bogdanit kemi edhe një cikël poezish, Këngët e Sibilave, profetesha pagane që paralajmërojnë arrdhjen e mesisë. Sibilat marrin në poezi dimensione e mëveshje kombëtare, madje të vajzave shqiptare. Poezia ka dy karakteristika: së pari formulimet poetike themelore që shprehin doktrinën (mësimin) biblik të autorit, dhe së dyti figurën origjinale poetike, më së tepërmi krahasimin e mbështetur në ambientin konkret jetësor, për të shprehur origjinalitetin e autorit në shkrim( Sabri Hamiti). Faza e mëhershme të kultivimit të letërsisë shqipe, letërsia e vjetër shqipe, siç është bërë e zakonshme të emërtohet, përfshinë korpusin letrar që nga Buzuku, Budi, Bogdani e Variboba, që me sistemin zhanror dhe poetikën e krijimit, krijohet në raport me letërsinë biblike, për t'u derivuar si kulturë dije, kulturë shkrimi, gjë kjo që do të pasuroheet e pasohet nga autorë të shumtë. Te ky korpus letrar raporti me tekstet biblike del më i veçantë, se në gjithë letërsinë e mëvonshme, që ka këto shenja dhe këtë sistem shkrimi e ndërkumunkimi. Te katër autorët më të rëndësishëm të kësaj letërsie Buzuki, Budi, Bogdani, Variboba, krijojnë një litëraturë kreyesisht të ndikuar nga Bibla, nga tekstet biblike, pra është një letërsi e mbindërtuar (hipertekstuale). Te kjo periudhë letrare edhe poezia si shkrim letrar fillon me diskursin biblik. Kështu mund të themi edhe për prozën, që me tipologjinë e saj, me sistemin poetik funksionon në raport me diskursin biblik, herë si shkrimi mimisis (Aristoteli), herë si përgjasim me të, herë si letërsi e mbindërtuar (hipertekstuale), herë në raporte të pastëra intertekstuale, aq sa mund të themi si interdiskursive( ndërstilshmërie).
Pjetër Budi, konsiderohet poet i parë shqiptar, i cili kryesisht në poezi transformon tesktet biblike, duke i ndërlidh (pasuraur) edhe me kulturën popullore (orale) që vërehet në shkrimin në tetërrokësh, ne katërvargësh, një hibridiyim i stilit biblik me atë popullorë. Krakteristikë e kësaj poezie është, shpeshëherë marrin veçorinë e figuracion autetntik, popullor. Brenda këtij korpusi letrar, kemi autorin origjnal, Jul Variboba, vepra "Gjella e Shën Mërisë Virgjër", autorin letrar, krijuesin e mirëfilltë artistik. Në këtë vepër nuk është Shën Mëria biblike, por jeta e saj, që formësohet e transformohet përmes kulturës popullore, që duke u ndërlidh me diskursin biblik artikulojnë një diskurs letrare. Diskursi biblik këtu transformohet edhe në stilin e shkrimit (kemi një krijim në poezi) edhe në përceptimin semantik. 

IV. 
Kodi dhe diskursi biblik, transformimet në letërsinë e periudhave pasuse, në mënyrë kontinuive deri me sot. Në këtë fazë të zhvillimt të letërsisë shqipe, diskursi biblik, që tashmë kishte pasur shkëlqimin e tij dhe ishte formësuar si shkrim kombëtar nuk është dominant në kulturën e shkrimit letrar, por lidhja me këtë tip dhe kulturë është e pashmangshme, si në dimensionin kulturor, ashtu edhe në atë letrar e estetik. Diskursin biblik tashmë e kemi prezent në formë më implicite dhe siç do të shprehej Umberto Eco "ai ( teksti letrar) le mundësinë e kuptimeve infinite", nëse e lexojmë dhe vlerësojmë në sistem dhe ndërkomunikim, në raport intertekstual. Te shumë autorë të kësaj periudhe e hasim diskursin biblik (te N. Frashëri, Çajupi, Asdreni, më vonë Noli, Fishta, Haxhiademi, Konica, Kuteli etj), janë edhe krijuesit më të avancuar në gjitha letërsinë dhe kulturën shqipe. Në këtë fazë të zhvillimt letrar prania e diskursit biblik rikontekstualizohet dhe rifunksionalizohet në nivele të ndryshme dhe me status të ndryshëm brenda tipit të krijuesit, temperamentit dhe shpërthimit të tij emocional, madje edhe përkundër lidhjeve anologe me diskursin bazë biblik, dallon dukshëm, si rezultat i shndërrimeve të natyrshme dhe të domosdoshme që asimilon vepra letrare me pretendime estetike. Më pastaj në varante të ndryshme këtë tip shkrimi e hasim edhe në letërsinë bashkëohore, brenda gjitha poetikave dhe formacionave estetike ( Kadare, Pashku, Z. Rrahmani, V. Zhiti, Azem Shkreli, Mirko Gashi, Beqir Musliu, A. Podrimja, S. Hamiti, R. Musliu, I. Ahmeti, e vazhdon jetën në mënyrë implicite edhe tek autorët që janë në proces të krijimit Xh. Bajraj, A. Berishaj, S. Gjergji, K. Shala, A. Gojçaj, Xh. Beqiri etj.)

V
Në Shek. XVIII-XIX fillon zgjimi i ndërgjegjes kombëtare, ndaj edhe letërsia tashmë merrë karakter më të theksuar nacional. Pas shkëlqimit të letërsisë së vjetër me raporte të theksuara biblike, kemi një fazë kur letërsia shqipe u shkrua në raport me letërsitë orientale, si me gjuhë njashtu edhe me poetikën shkrimit, e që për kultrën shqiptare ishte diçka e re, dhe jo në sistem të velrave pararëndëse. Kjo letërsi njihet si letërsi e Bejtexhinjëve, pa ndonjë evidencë të thekusar letraree e esetike. Pas periudhës së kultivimit të letërsisë shqiptare me elemente dhe karakteristka biblike, fillon shkrimi i letërsisë shqipe, i cili do të bëjë paramodel të përshtatshëm kulturën orale, pra paratekstin e kodin diskurisiv popullor, i cili në formë implicite do të funksionojë paralel me diskursin e kodin biblik. Në veçanti, dallohet Letërsia e arbëreshëve të Italisë, e cila përfaqëson njërin nga korpuset më të rëndësishme letrare, për ta "instuticionalizuar" letrsinë me vetëdije të plotë kombëtare e me vetëdije artistike, e cila ndërthurret në raporte të fuqishme me kulturën e moçme nacionale, kodet orale, historike, duke i shtresuar bazat e letërisë së mirëfilltë me vetëdije nacionale dhe letrare, në formë të artikuluar në këtë korpus letrar, dhe si i këtillë roli i kësaj letërsinë shqipe përgjithësisht mbetet shumëdimensional. Autorët e shumtë ( De Rada, Z. Serembe, F.A. Santori, Daria i Riu, Z. Skiroi, etj.) janë krijuesit e mëdhenj që shenuan kapërcylljet e sistemit të shkrimit letrar shqip, duke e inkuadruar në kuadër të rrjedhajve të letërsive nacionale perëndimore që krijoheshin. Madje duke qenë "tharmi i paprekur i gjakut shqiptar", ata rikujtojnë momente të vetëdijës histrike, momente të lavdishme dhe tragjike. Në këtë konteksrt duhet theksuar se me autorin e "Këngëve të Milosuat" (1836), De Radën fillon letërsia shqiptare e Rilindjës, duke u karkatizuar me një shprehje artitike, me një diskurs letrar që shpërfaq të gjitha format e shrkimit të mëhershëm, duke kultivuar të gjitha zhanret letrare, të gjitha llojet poetike, të gjitha temat e mëdha të letërsisë së kohës.

VI.
Një ndër çështjet themelore të shqyrtimit teorik të letërsisë shqipe, të shqyrtimit të ndikimeve, së këndejmi edhe të ndërkomunikimit të letërsisë shqipe me lëtërsi tjera, apo me vepra të caktuara, që kanë lënë gjurmë në letërsitë e përbotëshme, që në kritikën tonë nuk është studiuar thelbësisht, është prania e modelit të diskursit biblik (Biblës), teksteve biblike, në diskursin letrar, e cila prani paraqitet si një vlerë e veçantë, duke u sforcuar nëpër kohë e periudha letrare. Së këndjemi një studim dhe një qasje reale për këtë korpusi letrar, do t i sherbente njohjës së vlerave të letërsisë nacionale, për shumë arsye: sepse ky trupëzim i shkrimit biblik në këtë letërsi krijon një literaturë të realizuar letrare-artistike, manifeston kuptimësi shumështresore dhe sublimon vlera shumëdimensionale, universale e tejkohore, me çka e inkuadron letërsinë shqipe në letërsitë e mëdha evropiane, dhe në traditën e shkrimit perëndimor. Kësaj duhet ti shtojmë faktin, se në qarkun e studimve shqiptare, kjo prani është anashkaluar shpeshëherë, veçanërsiht gjatë të ashtuquajturës "kritikë e soc-realiste" janë dhënë vlerësime me parashenja vlerësuese negative, duke u reduktuar vlera e njëmendtë, ngase më së ë paku ka pasur kritere letrare. Studiues që i takojnë këtij komuniteti, shkrimet te letersisë së vjetër, që krakterizohen me raporte të fuqishme diskursive me tekstet biblike, i vlerësojnë si "shkrime me rëndësi gjuhësore" (Dhimitër Shuteriqi) e jo vepra letrare, me çka hapën rrugën për shumë studime të njëanëshme, edhe për gjithë korpusin letrar që shfaqet më këto shenja dhe me këtë sistem shkrimi në letërsinë e mëvonshme shqipe. Shpeshëherë për pasojë ka ndodhur që letërsia të mos shqyrtohet si integrale, por jasht kontinuitetit të saj, atëherë edhe e fragmentuar. Vlerësim me këto tendenca bën edhe historiani i letërsisë shqipe Rexhep Qosja, i cili letërsinë shqiptare në sdutdimet dhe interpretimet e tij e sheh të fragmentuar. (Qosja në kuadër të interesimeve të tij historiko letrare për Historinë e letërisë shqipe nuk i qaset asnjëherë Letërsisë së Vjetër. Madje as në kuadër të pretendimeve për periodizimin e letërsisë shqipe ai nuk e përmend fare. Ai kur hulumton intresimet e autorëve të ndryshëm për letërsitë e ndryshme, siç janë ajo antike greke dhe romake, pastaj italiane, franceze, angleze, persiane, arabe, fare nuk përmend intresimin për letërsinë biblike (R. Q. HLSH, Romantizmi I.II. III, Rilindja, Prishtinë 1984, vepra I, fq. 8ë -94. Shembja e skemave soc-realiste, i ka dhënë një peshë të re kritkës letrare, dhe kritka i kthet tekstet letrar, imanencës së tij, që ndodh me një brez të tërë kritkësh. Diskutime interesante për këtë fushë me interes, i ka bërë studiuesi Sabri Hamiti, i cili duke i bërë qasje aspketit teorik të letërsisë shqipe, aplikon teorinë për kodet e mëdha( Northep Fraji), vëren me të drejtë tre kodet me të mëdha, por thekson si dominant kodin biblik, që është parësor dhe që e përcjell në forma, variante dhe derivime të ndryshme gjithë letërsinë shqipe, që nga fillimi deri me sot. Pastaj qasja e Ibrahim Rugovës, në "Vepra e Bogdanit", ka orientuar kritikën e receptuesin nga imanenca e veprës letrare, duke mos prejudikuar vlera, për ta orjentuar studimin për këtë fushë letrare në kontekst me poetikën e kohës. Pastaj, do të vazhdojnë interpretimit e Isak Ahmetit, për të parë se si letërsia shqiptare me tema e ide biblike ka qenë prezente në gjithë letërsinë shqipe, në të gjitha sistemt zhanrore, poetikat e formacionet estetike. Kjo qasje thellohet veçanërisht në studimet e Anton Berishajt, i cili letërsinë e Bogdanit e sheh në kuadër të poetikës e retorikës mesjetare. Së këndjemi edhe kërkon literaritetin (nocion i formalistëve) tek autorët e shkirmet e letërsisë së vjetër, për të hedhur poshtë qasjeet tradicionale pozitiviste të teksteve letrare të kësaj peridhe. Se Bibla ka ushtruar një ndikim të rëndësishëm në gjithë letërsinë shqipe, S. Hamiti thotë kështu: "Letërsia e jonë e shkruar që nga fillimi dhe për disa shekuj është mbështetur në kodin biblik, njëherë si përshkrim e tejshkrim i tij , më vonë si shkrim në gjirin e tij dhe si përgjasim me të. Në shek. XVI dhe XVII, që është bëre zakon të quhet letërsi e vjetër shqipe lidhjet me tekstet biblike janë edhe të natyrës tematike edhe të natyrës ligjërimore". Pastaj prania biblike në përmasa të ndryshme fillon ta manifestohet në letërsinë shqipe në kohë dhe faza të ndryshme letrare, duke u transformuar, varësisht prej zhvillimeve shoqërore dhe kulturore, por gjithnjë me elemente edhe në makrotemat edhe në mitemat letrare që konfiguron. Prania e ndikimit të Biblës në letërsinë shqipe, është me një rëndësi të veçantë, ontologjike, jo vetëm në leximin dhe intrepretimin e letërsisë shqipe, por edhe në gjykimin e vlerave thjeshtë letrare, sepse prania e Biblës e përcjell prej datimeve me të hershme të shkrimit shqip (që nga Formula e Pagëzimit 1468) dhe veprës së parë (Buzuku, 1555) e deri me sot letërsinë tonë. Madje ne konsiderojmë se është një ndër çështjet themelore të shqyrtimit të drejtë të letërsisë, të kuptimit të njëmendtë të vlerave, për arsye sa universale aq edhe nacionale, sepse prania e Biblës si vepër fundamentale e kulturës botërore, e ka dominuar gjithë kulturën e shkrimit perëndimor. Kështu edhe Tomas Elioti do të shprehet: "E gjithë kultura perëndimore është mbështetur në antikitetin greko-latin dhe në Bibël", prandaj edhe kultura shqiptare në krye të saj , siç vlerëson me të drejtë Sabri Hamiti, është kulturë perëndimore: kulturë autentike, duke e pasur parasysh trashëgiminë mitologjike ilire dhe antike greke, në njërë anë dhe në anën tjetër letërsinë filobiblike, duke u nisur që nga Shën Jeronimi ilir deri te, ta zëm, Noli për të vazhduar kontinuitetin deri te modernisti i madh Anton Pashku. Letërsia shqipe, ashtu siç edhe vetë gjuha shqipe, pra që në fillet e shkrimit të saj del biblike. Ky ndikim i Biblës në letërsinë shqipe, është i natyrshëm edhe për arsye të rrethanave kulturore dhe civilizuese. Madje, nëse kësaj ia shtojmë pikëpamjen e Northop Frajit se  letërsia perëndimore ka qenë e ndikuar nga Bibla më shumë se nga çdo libër tjetër, atëherë çështja edhe me letërsinë shqipe del analoge, edhe pse këtu ndikimi i kulturës së lindjes në shumë sfera depërton, ndërsa në letërsi dhe në kulturën e shkrimit në përgjithësi mbetet në margjina, kështu që krejt kultura dhe letërsia shqipe do të mbështet fuqimisht në tekstet biblike, do të derivohet prej saj, duke bërë transformime letrare, shëndërrime të natyrshme, të cilat në dimensionin e një letërsie nacionale, marrin variante të reja duke shfaqur ide, emocione, realitete, trajta dhe gjendje të ndryshme konform rrethanave, por gjithnjë duke ndërtuar një letërsi të destinuar letrare estetike. Për të kuptuar esencialisht këtë korpus letrar kërkohet një qasje racionale, e analizuar, me njohëje interdisplianare veçanërisht njohëje e Biblës, sepse është vështirë, mbase e pamundëshme që të shqyrtohet dhe interpretohet drejtë letërsia e Buzukut, Budit, Bogdanit, Varibobës, Fishtës, Kutelit, Nolit. Pashkut e shumë të tjerëve pa i analizuar në lidhje intertekstuale me paramodelin biblik. Kësaj duhet t'i shtojmë edhe pikëpamjen e Umberto Ecos, sipas të cilit, "Rregulli themelor për t'iu qasur një teksti narrativ (një vepre letrare, verjetja ime N.U.) është që lexuesi të pranoj heshtazi një marrveshje fiktive me autorin" që gjithësesi kërkon një interpretim letrar dhe me kritere thjeshtë letrare, të cilat i ofron vepra e caktuar letrare, e mbindërtuar, në këtë rast mbi tekstet biblike, që funksionon me shtresime të veçanta interdiskursive, që i ka trupëzuar elementet e ndryshme diskursive, si stilin shkrimor, leksikun, figuracionin, transformimin syzheore, fonemat, sintaksën, personazhin etj. Prandaj çdo tendencë për të interpretuar këtë korpus letrar me parashenja vlerësuese negative, duke e kualifikuar si letërsi religjioze, fetare, (emërtime këto në kuptim joletrar) do ta reduktonte kështu atë që është esenciale e një vepre arti letrar- letraritetin.

----------

